# Post your Hum bucked Telecasters!



## Miijk (Mar 17, 2014)

For a while now I've had some major GAS after a Telecaster, however it's more the Tele shape that intrigues me, not necessarily the classic Telecaster twang! 

So I got curious to see some humbucker equipped Telecasters! So post away guys!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 17, 2014)

Why chose between twang and bang when you can combine both?


----------



## bouVIP (Mar 17, 2014)

I love the Tele shape as well and much prefer it with Humbuckers.


----------



## Alex6534 (Mar 17, 2014)

This is going to be my modding project over summer. 

Chapman ML7-T 7 String Electric Guitar | Andertons


----------



## Halffarmer (Mar 17, 2014)

This is my Framus Renegade Pro, i love this guitar


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2014)

I installed a single hum in this one last year




not sure who owns it now, pretty sure it's been floating around here for awhile through a few peoples hands now.


----------



## Jarmake (Mar 17, 2014)

Here's mine from the glorious 80's. 

*

*


----------



## Alex_IBZ (Mar 17, 2014)

It's green, it's mean, it wants to shred 

Built this from Mighty Mite parts - the Aftermaths add a nice touch


----------



## Miijk (Mar 18, 2014)

So many gorgeous Telecasters! Fuels my GAS pretty good


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Mar 18, 2014)

G&Ls for me ...

ASAT Deluxe with Duncan P-Rails





ASAT Deluxe semi hollow with stock JB and G&L pickups





ASAT Bluesboy Seth Lover and G&L MFD





ASAT Bluesboy semi hollow same p'ups as above





.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Mar 20, 2014)

SouthpawGuy said:


> G&Ls for me ...
> 
> ASAT Deluxe with Duncan P-Rails



I want one just like yours but reversed .
Please I need to know how does it sound in all the configurations but especially, can you get convincing twang with the blades?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 20, 2014)

Both have been sold off, my old Teles:


----------



## smeat (Mar 20, 2014)

With a coil tap in the neck.


----------



## Vairish (Mar 20, 2014)

Boom:






And I'm making a new one atm:


----------



## ihunda (Mar 20, 2014)

From my in progress warmoth project:


----------



## McBrain (Mar 20, 2014)

ihunda said:


> From my in progress warmoth project:




Personally I would have gone with a different headstock, but that flamed top is just insane. Looks amazing! Remember to flash when it's finished.


----------



## Blasphemer (Mar 20, 2014)

717ctsjz said:


> I installed a single hum in this one last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This guy right here owns it, and he ....ing LOVES it!






The flame on the neck of this thing is SO baller. The picture doesn't even show it that well


----------



## narad (Mar 20, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Both have been sold off, my old Teles:



That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2014)

Blasphemer said:


> This guy right here owns it, and he ....ing LOVES it!
> 
> The flame on the neck of this thing is SO baller. The picture doesn't even show it that well


There she is! Glad it's in good hands! I didn't put the neck hum in but I'm glad it has one now haha

also the neck on that thing is absurd, still don't know what the deal with it is but it's nuts. Made it hard to get rid of it but I was stupid and traded it for a rg1570 that isn't even put together anymore, oh well live and learn


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Mar 20, 2014)

Dibs on that white tele if you ever sell it. That flame is sick! I think I almost traded someone for that.


----------



## Chi (Mar 21, 2014)

Best quality guitar I own right now, and was also my first really "good" guitar. Feels amazing and plays amazing. Probably not as fancy as some Tele's in here, but I like to keep it simple.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 21, 2014)

Iiiiiiiii think this counts. My dad's MJT Cabronita build (excuse the blurry pic).





It's amazing.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 21, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> Iiiiiiiii think this counts. My dad's MJT Cabronita build (excuse the blurry pic).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, Cabronitas. The lone exception to my "Goddammit, people, teles are supposed to have single coils" mantra.

That thing is hot.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Mar 21, 2014)

Alex6534 said:


> This is going to be my modding project over summer.
> 
> Chapman ML7-T 7 String Electric Guitar | Andertons



I need one of these in my life.


----------



## Broken (Mar 21, 2014)

Chi said:


> Best quality guitar I own right now, and was also my first really "good" guitar. Feels amazing and plays amazing. Probably not as fancy as some Tele's in here, but I like to keep it simple.




nice Jim Root Signature.



and for the Poliwhirl


----------



## Blasphemer (Mar 21, 2014)

I love the Jim Root fenders. I need to get one of the strats one day.


----------



## Chi (Mar 21, 2014)

Broken said:


> nice Jim Root Signature.
> 
> 
> 
> and for the Poliwhirl



I lol'd harder about this than I should've.


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Mar 22, 2014)

74n4LL0 said:


> I want one just like yours but reversed .
> Please I need to know how does it sound in all the configurations but especially, can you get convincing twang with the blades?



I also have P-Rails in several guitars, a Carvin CT6, and three Heritages, a 535,576 and 170. 

The ASAT Deluxe has the most twang of them all and the blades do sound fairly convincing. Not as Tele like as a real Tele obviously, but well in the ballpark.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Mar 22, 2014)

I dreamt I owned a dark grey Jim Root tele with black pickguard and the blackest ever ebony fretboard. It was an awesome dream


----------



## MikeH (Mar 22, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Both have been sold off, my old Teles:



Well, I was gonna post mine. But here it is.


----------



## slowro (Mar 22, 2014)

This is my partscaster project/travel guitar I did when I was bored 





I think it's an artec bridge humbucker, I wanted the traditional single coil bridge look. And just hunted eBay for a deal.

I was cheap and fun. It sounds too good for a cheap parts guitar


----------



## filipe (Apr 15, 2014)

This is my John5 signature squier in black I love and it plays so good!


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 16, 2014)

Does one with a p90 count?


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 16, 2014)

Halffarmer said:


> This is my Framus Renegade Pro, i love this guitar
> View attachment 38836



Is that a cat, or just another sweet guitar? (hehe) love 'em, love cats!


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 16, 2014)

McBrain said:


> Personally I would have gone with a different headstock, but that flamed top is just insane. Looks amazing! Remember to flash when it's finished.



Been wondering what happened with this! Can't wait til you finish it!


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 16, 2014)

Great job guys, you've given my tele GAS a kick in the butt! 

I think I "liked" everything!

Do want them all.......


----------



## GBH14 (Apr 16, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Both have been sold off, my old Teles:



This is one of the nicest Tele's I have seen!! What is it??


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 16, 2014)

Warmoth.


----------



## axl12 (Apr 16, 2014)

My Warmoth Carved top Telecaster with Humbuckers


----------



## feraledge (Apr 16, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> The best sales pitch for Warmoth. EVER.



Corrected.

That is a stunner.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Apr 16, 2014)

Here is my Blacktop Baritone Telecaster, this thing has some of the meanest-sounding distortion tone out of all of my guitars, and it plays like a dream!


----------



## Miijk (Apr 16, 2014)

These are all gorgeous teles! Funny that when I finally get myself a tele, it's loaded with single coils... and i really dig the sound... I'm such a hypocrite


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 16, 2014)

My TL60:











I say this in just about every Tele-related thread, and I'll say it again: Telecasters are for winners


----------



## 7phreek (May 22, 2014)

Here's my newly finished "Burncaster" and my Techra "Tyra"..


----------



## Erockomania (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Hywel (May 29, 2014)

Last year I made a parts-o-caster tele with...

Redwood burl 0.6mm veneer from ebay (process I used in this thread)
3 piece swamp ash body
22 fret maple neck/rosewood fb from ebay
Tusq nut & string trees
Walnut cavity cover with magnets
Nickel Schaller Hannes bridge
Axesrus locking tuners
Bareknuckle Blackhawks - Coil splitable with 500k push pull pot
Tru oil on front, danish oil and briwax on the back

Made a few mistakes with the veneer and finish and I've got a feeling the bridge or pickups are slightly wonky but I like it and it plays OK in drop C.


----------



## DslDwg (May 29, 2014)

My Warmoths:
W/ EMG's 81TW & 89 





W/ S/D JB and Jazz





W/ Hot Rail and Vintage Stack





Soon to be with S/D Distortion and Hot Rail


----------



## AJD000M (May 29, 2014)

This thread is making me GAS so ....ing hard!!!


----------



## gunch (May 29, 2014)

Not mine but there's something aesthetic as fark about white pickup/ white pickguard


----------



## AJD000M (May 29, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> Not mine but there's something aesthetic as fark about white pickup/ white pickguard



That is really nice.


----------



## pkgitar (May 30, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> Not mine but there's something aesthetic as fark about white pickup/ white pickguard



That's a Wirebird. London based luthier. (Most) notably the guys in The Safety Fire uses them. Awesome guitars.


----------

